# WTF am I missing with Martell Webster



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Over the past few weeks I've seen him shoot up as high as #3 in some mock drafts. Now more power to him if he's drafted so high but I don't see why he's that highly regarded...


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, he's built like Paul Pierce, but has a jumper like Ray Allen.

But I agree with you. From what little I've seen, he doesn't have a lot of other skills inline with his shooting, and his athleticism was kind of dissappointing in the combines.

Late lottery, I think.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

He is Lamond Murray.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah i think he is a little too high in the last mocks... but he is a dead eye shooter and i think hell be gone by ten. sure lottery pick in the worst case.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

All I can go on is what Portland GM John Nash said about him after his workout here against Rashad McCants and Nate Robinson.

He glowed about Websters ability to shoot, as you would think anyone would do, but he also said how surprised he was with Websters ability to bring the ball up against Robinson's pressure defense and how he was able to defend McCants. He also said that in shooting drills he was able to put in on the floor against pressure and get his shot off without any trouble.

Take that for what it's worth. It could just be posturing, but Nash came away more impressed with him than anyone else they've had in according to some insiders.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Well, I don't think he actually played much in the McDonald's All American Game, so none of use have really seen him play ever. I don't like shooters without the rest of their game matching their shot, Tracy Murray made NBA teams for years, but he was never a legit starter in the NBA. And I don't think anyone comming into the draft short of JJ Redick next year can claim to be as good a shooter as Tracy Murray.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think he would be a good fit in Orlando. If he was athletic like a Ray Allen along with that shot, this would be a different story.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Salim Stoudamire is, but he's only 6'2. Francisco Garcia is also a tremendous shooter (as is Travis Diener).


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Martell Webster just reminds me a lot of Kyle Korver. Big, terrific stroke, fairly pedestrian athlete.

Korver is a nice player, but would you spend a lottery pick on him?


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

vadimivich said:


> Martell Webster just reminds me a lot of Kyle Korver. Big, terrific stroke, fairly pedestrian athlete.
> 
> Korver is a nice player, but would you spend a lottery pick on him?


Considering he was a top 10 player in the year he was drafted (the Lebron draft- I think someone got him as the 9th best player), i believe he would be a great selection (Korver). He is a solid player who continues to improve defensively (picks up a lot of charges, just ask detroit- though he was not great defensively), and is a deadeye shooter (lead the league with 226 three pointers made as a sophmore).. That would be pretty good if you could select him in the late lottery.. I know people will tell me how he is one dimensional and that and you are looking for a complete player in the lottery, but when there have been only 6 out of 143 players as all stars since 2000 (wade, lebron, amare, etc..) i would love to have a player like Korver who could stretch defenses and allow my star to operate.. Korver is a reason Iverson was able to have one of the best years of his career, and likewise iverson is the reason Korver had a great year as well..


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Well, I don't think he actually played much in the McDonald's All American Game, so none of use have really seen him play ever.


Don't be too sure of that, a lot of people here live in Seattle and maybe have seen him while he was in HS. I did.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

vadimivich said:


> Martell Webster just reminds me a lot of Kyle Korver. Big, terrific stroke, fairly pedestrian athlete.
> 
> Korver is a nice player, but would you spend a lottery pick on him?



Webster is a much much better athelete then Korver ever was. Please don't get the two confused. Webster has the quickness and body to be just as good as Ray Allen.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

HKF said:


> Salim Stoudamire is, but he's only 6'2. Francisco Garcia is also a tremendous shooter (as is Travis Diener).



If we are talking about 3 point shooters don't forget the NCAA College 3 point Champion

Drake Diener 

<---

Sorry I just had to throw that in there after Travis Diener was mentioned lol


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jwill55gRizZ said:


> Considering he was a top 10 player in the year he was drafted (the Lebron draft- I think someone got him as the 9th best player), i believe he would be a great selection (Korver). He is a solid player who continues to improve defensively (picks up a lot of charges, just ask detroit- though he was not great defensively), and is a deadeye shooter (lead the league with 226 three pointers made as a sophmore).. That would be pretty good if you could select him in the late lottery.. I know people will tell me how he is one dimensional and that and you are looking for a complete player in the lottery, but when there have been only 6 out of 143 players as all stars since 2000 (wade, lebron, amare, etc..) i would love to have a player like Korver who could stretch defenses and allow my star to operate.. Korver is a reason Iverson was able to have one of the best years of his career, and likewise iverson is the reason Korver had a great year as well..


So was Iguodala. I don't know what you're talking about regarding top 10 in his draft though, I must be misunderstanding you. You're talking about Korver? He went 51 to New Jersey. From that draft I would rather have... 1) Lebron 2) Carmelo 3) Bosh 4) Wade 5) Hinrich 6) Pietrus 7) Josh Howard 8) Chris Kamen 9) Luke Ridnour and 10) Hayes/Sweeney/Collison take your pick. He wasn't top 10 in his draft. And didn't Marquis Daniels go undrafted that year? Add him to the list.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Martell Webster is as close to a sure thing coming out of highschool not named Lebron, and he still has potential to improve. The reason his stock is even higher than it should be is because he is almost a perfect fit for portland. He can come in and contribute right away, but is still young and will be able to grow with their core. He adds shooting and an otherwise solid presence at the 2, which is exactly what they need right now.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> I think he would be a good fit in Orlando. If he was athletic like a Ray Allen along with that shot, this would be a different story.


I hope to God the Magic don't take him at 11. If they're going to take a SG and Antoine Wright is gone, I'd honestly prefer trading down and taking Francisco Garcia or Julius Hodge. I think both are better players than Webster.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pure Scorer said:


> Martell Webster is as close to a sure thing coming out of highschool not named Lebron,.


----------



## Giddensfor3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Webster = overrated 

I think Webster lacks the athleticism and ability to create his own shot in the NBA. He is big and a tremendous shooter, but I don't see him becoming a huge star. Maybe like Dennis Scott was before he got really fat.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

he could turn out to be a Allan Houston or Glenn Rice type player


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

futuristxen said:


>


Okay, bad wording on my part. What I meant is that you know what you're going to get from him. He is in no way better than other guys when they were coming out of high school, but you do not take him expecting a superstar in the future. You take him, and you expect solid play and good shooting from your 2guard (although at times inconsistant, and he probably will get worn down in his first couple of seasons) I see him as much more of a certainty than Gerald Green, with much less potential. But i think he's a lock to be a 15-20 ppg scorer just because of his jumpshooting ability, and he's not so bad in the other aspects of the game either.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

this scouting report sounds good. Except the comparison

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/martellwebster.asp


NBA Comparison: Glen Rice

Strengths: The total package ... Has the ability to score from anywhere on the court against any defender ... Unstoppable mid-range pull up J off the bounce ... Acrobatic finisher on the break ... Unlimited arsenal of offensive moves that allow him to tear through opposing defenses ... Threat from both inside and out ... Very active on the boards ... Tight handles, effortless drives to the hole, and an overall ease to which he plays the game ... 20 and 10 capabilities every time he plays ... At 6-6 and a rock solid 215 pounds has the size and versatility to play any position at the next level. 

Weaknesses: Relies on outside shot too much ... Must learn to move his feet and play better on ball defense. Notes: At 16 years of age has an understanding of the game that few high school players have ... Has suffered from the injury bug during his Junior season, (specifically an ankle problem) so he needs to show that he can stay healthy ...


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> So was Iguodala. I don't know what you're talking about regarding top 10 in his draft though, I must be misunderstanding you. You're talking about Korver? He went 51 to New Jersey. From that draft I would rather have... 1) Lebron 2) Carmelo 3) Bosh 4) Wade 5) Hinrich 6) Pietrus 7) Josh Howard 8) Chris Kamen 9) Luke Ridnour and 10) Hayes/Sweeney/Collison take your pick. He wasn't top 10 in his draft. And didn't Marquis Daniels go undrafted that year? Add him to the list.


Sweetney, Collison and Hayes have done nothing.. Kaman has not been very good, but you could have an argument, and Pietrus (a player im high on) has not had been inconsistent so should be around korver, maybe above, maybe below.. the fact i was trying to prove was that shooting is an important commodity..especially if you get a player who is moderately athletic and taller than the majority of the players playing his position.. though Korver is playing a lot of Small forward in philly... i know he went 51 btw.. then traded for cash considerations.. NJ will regret that one..


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

kamego said:


> Webster is a much much better athelete then Korver ever was. Please don't get the two confused. Webster has the quickness and body to be just as good as Ray Allen.


 Webster is almost 40 pounds heavier than Ray Allen is now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Strange how Webster just blew up after his mediocre McDonald's evaluation. There were some real questions about his kid's athletecism and that was compounded by his poor combine numbers

I looked over the evaluations from that game and it was funny reading how Green's outside shot looked great and how he stood out because of his athletic ability, yet he dropped all the way to 18


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I can't imagine a kid more set up for failure than Martell Webster.

He has come from a tough background situation, and has no parents. 

He is going straight from HS to the JailBlazers. Who have no coach, having basically eaten Mo Cheeks. With wonderful role models like DMiles and Zack Randolph.

Going from poverty to being a multi-millionaire overnight.

On top of that, he was drafted #6 overall, so he has a fair bit of pressure. His PG is also a teenager; people keep talk about him playing SG, but he is way too slow.

I understand that he has his head screwed on straight, and I hope he can handle it all. But IMO it's not a very stable situation for him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> So was Iguodala. I don't know what you're talking about regarding top 10 in his draft though, I must be misunderstanding you. You're talking about Korver? He went 51 to New Jersey. From that draft I would rather have... 1) Lebron 2) Carmelo 3) Bosh 4) Wade 5) Hinrich 6) Pietrus 7) Josh Howard 8) Chris Kamen 9) Luke Ridnour and 10) Hayes/Sweeney/Collison take your pick. He wasn't top 10 in his draft. And didn't Marquis Daniels go undrafted that year? Add him to the list.


I would rather
1) Lebron
2) Wade
3) Bosh
4) Carmelo
5) Hinrich
6) Pietrus
7) Daniels
8) Howard
9) Ridnour
10) Darko
11) Outlaw
12) Collison

Then, I would probably go Korver 13 (unless TJ Ford gets healthy) before Sweetney, Hayes, and Kaman.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The Mad Viking said:


> I can't imagine a kid more set up for failure than Martell Webster.
> 
> He has come from a tough background situation, and has no parents.
> 
> ...




6 years ago just called and they want their Jailblazer joke back. Seriously people I realize it's cute and all that Jail rhymes with trail, but as an organization the team has cleared out a lot of their baggage. After this summer...especially if Patterson is traded as expected they will have ZERO people on the roster that fit your "humor"

And as for your role model smack.....What exactly has Zach Randolph done to deserve a bad rap? Was it averaging 20/10? Was it winning Most Improved Player? Was it giving the local boys and girls club a check out of his own pocket for 33,000.00 for uniforms and equipment? 

I know, I know he hit Ruben Patterson in practice. MJ, KG, Barkley, Magic have all taken swings at people in practice.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I know, I know he hit Ruben Patterson in practice. MJ, KG, Barkley, Magic have all taken swings at people in practice.


And who doesn't want to take a shot at old Rube?


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Take the name Jailblazers as a compliment. The Jailblazers were a hell of a team, these Trailblazers are trash.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

FYI...apparently at the Blazer workout he posted a 38 inch vert...though I don't know if it is true.

I think athleticism will only get you so far (aka Bender). Glen rice is a good comparison I think...besides...thinks like vert and speed CAN be improved.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Perfection said:


> FYI...apparently at the Blazer workout he posted a 38 inch vert...though I don't know if it is true.
> 
> I think athleticism will only get you so far (aka Bender). Glen rice is a good comparison I think...besides...thinks like vert and speed CAN be improved.


too bad he doesnt have the handles to get to the hoop to show that off


----------

